# [udev ?]Plus de son

## Fenril

Bonjour à la communauté,

J'ai un problème de son depuis mon dernier update. Apparemment, on est passé à une nouvelle version de udev d'après les news Gentoo. Or, depuis la mise à jour, je n'ai plus aucun son qui ne sort de mes cartes sons. J'en ai 2, une en PCI type sound blaster, et une sur la carte graphique AMD (hda-intel donc). Je suspecte un problème avec udev donc, sauf que je ne sais pas où regarder...

Mes cartes sons sont bien détectées, et les modules correspondant sont bien chargés :

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

joydev                  8696  0 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     22011  1 

snd_emu10k1           128003  2 

snd_util_mem            1972  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec        100699  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hda_intel          20700  1 

snd_hda_codec          62496  2 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel

ac97_bus                1047  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_hwdep               5215  2 snd_hda_codec,snd_emu10k1

snd_rawmidi            15593  1 snd_emu10k1

fglrx                5000544  104 

snd_seq_device          4450  2 snd_rawmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                57436  5 snd_ac97_codec,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_emu10k1

snd_page_alloc          5938  3 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel,snd_emu10k1

snd_timer              15826  2 snd_pcm,snd_emu10k1

emu10k1_gp              1782  0 

gameport                6432  2 emu10k1_gp

coretemp                5559  0 

i2c_i801                8615  0 

xhci_hcd               72805  0 

hwmon                   1194  1 coretemp
```

Une idée pour corriger cela ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Revoir la configuration via le wiki ci-dessous.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/alsa-guide.xml

----------

